# dropping the ball until I get moved



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey crew,

Just wanted to let everybody know that until I get situated in my new place this weekend I will be out of the shop for awhile. So if you comment on my threads or are looking for some planted advise don't be offended that I don't reply. Im also doing alot of ADA and Kessel lights ordering. I will be back!

Thanks to the other members for helping out while Im away. Oh I almost forgot. The 56 gallon is going away for now. Its just to much of a pain and Im going to sell it at the shop. Im sure one of the new ADA tanks traveling up will replace it though  Im so weak lol

Logan


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Have _fun_ getting re-situated over the next few weeks! May it be as painless as possible.... 

Ben


----------

